# Nightwish...Elvenpath (lyrics)



## Lomin...

Some Tolkien related lyrics in the song Elvenpath, by Nightwish. I had to add the voiceovers myself, 'cause the online versions didn't have them. And they're the most Tolkien-ish parts. The voice even sounds JUST LIKE Tolkien. Might be him, I don't know. I doubt it. Probably just someone that sounds like him.

Here's the lyrics, enjoy:

(In the sheltering shade of the forest
Calling calming silence
Accompanied only by the full moon
The howling of a night wolf
And the path under my bare feet...
...The Elvenpath)

Hearing music from the deepest forest
Songs as a seduction of sirens
The elf-folk is calling me

Tapio, Bear-king, Ruler of the forest
Mielikki, Bluecloak, Healer of the ill and sad
Open the gate and let me follow the uncarven path

The way to the lands
Where as a hero I stand
The path where Beauty met the Beast
Elvenpath
It's the honesty of these worlds
Ruled by magic and mighty swords
That makes my soul long for the past
Elvenpath

The moonwitch took me to a ride on a broomstick
Introduced me to her old friend home gnome
Told me to keep the sauna warm for him

At the grove I met the rest - the folk of my fantasies
Bilbo, Sparhawk, goblins and pixies
Snowman, Willow, trolls and the seven dwarves
The path goes forever on

The way to the lands
Where as a hero I stand
The path where Beauty met the Beast
Elvenpath
It's the honesty of these worlds
Ruled by magic and mighty swords
That makes my soul long for the past
Elvenpath

(Long ago, in the early years of the Second Age,
great Elven smiths forged the Rings of Power.)

As I return to my room
And as sleep takes me by my hand
Madrigals from the woods
Carry me to neverland
In this spellbound night
The world's an elvish sight
In this spellbound night
The world's an elvish sight

(But then the Dark Lord learned of the craft of ring making,
and made the master ring.)


----------



## Hammersmith

Worst. Nightwish song. Ever.


----------



## HLGStrider

Your emotions have gotten into your senses and are making you post in irrational puncuation.


----------



## Lomin...

Worse Nightwish song ever? I beg to differ. I Wish I had an Angel is much worse, and Elvenpath, I think, is one of the better songs off of Angels Fall First...

But I was more interested to see if anyone has any comments on the lyrics themselves!


----------



## Wolfshead

Not their worst song at all. I also quite enjoyed I Wish I Had An Angel, even though it doesn't really make sense. I'll perhaps make some other comments later, got a lot of work to do right now - 2000 word essay due in 6 1/2 hours which I haven't started, and a tutorial at 10


----------



## Hammersmith

A comment on the lyrics? Well, they're confused and only make vague amounts of sense. Bilbo, snowmen and hawks? What book was Tuomas reading? It's an attempt to sound mystical and knowledgeable by throwing as many tangled references together. Read the lyrics of Imaginations From The Other Side by Blind Guardian to see how multiple mixed references to literature can be made in songs where a point is actually made.

As for
"The moonwitch took me to a ride on a broomstick
Introduced me to her old friend home gnome
Told me to keep the sauna warm for him"
in the DVD "End of Innocence" Tuomas notes that these are some of the worst lyrics he has ever penned. I agree with him. Awful! The song is also much too folky in its sound for my tastes. But each to their own.

As, to the important, question; of my punc-tuation? I, find, it..."deeply" insulting! to have it, suggested. that. I have in. some way, got a problem.


----------



## Lomin...

Hammersmith said:


> As, to the important, question; of my punc-tuation? I, find, it..."deeply" insulting! to have it, suggested. that. I have in. some way, got a problem.



Of course' you don't. It. Make`s perfect! Sense? I. Have. No; clue (what). Elgee i$ thinking* 

And, yes, thank you Smithy. I agree, the lyrics are crazy and illogical. I still like the fact the lyrics are about something-fantasy. Primarily referring to these parts:

(Long ago, in the early years of the Second Age,
great Elven smiths forged the Rings of Power.)

...

(But then the Dark Lord learned of the craft of ring making,
and made the master ring.)

Those, I can understand and respect. What they have to do with the rest of the song is beyond me.

Jim

P.S. Didn't mean to get off on the wrong foot there, Hammersmith. You understand.


----------



## Hammersmith

I absoutely understand old bean! Don't get me wrong; I'm rather fond of many of Nightwish's songs, and I more than appreciate fantasy lyrics in various songs. Just that in my own opinion the above song doesn't hold up as a great example of either


----------



## Arvedui

O wouldn't say that the lyrics are neither crazy nor illogical. 
To understand Elvenpath, you have to think broader than the world of Tolkien. Tuomas draws upon a lot of element from the general world of fantasy and fairytales/legends.
This is proven in for instance by the reference to such various elements and pixies.


----------



## Arvedui

Information on Mielikki can be obtained here:http://www.godchecker.com/pantheon/finnish-mythology.php?deity=MIELIKKI

And Tapio can be found here: http://www.godchecker.com/pantheon/finnish-mythology.php?deity=TAPIO


----------

